# Sadness!



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I woke up this morning to find one of my foster/ sanctuary rats had passed. I have had she and her sister for several months, and although they are fearful and shy I had become very attached to them both. They were over three when they came to live with me. That's is why they were labeled sanctuary rats, because of old age and thus unadoptble. So they were hanging out with me forever. Well, for Dorothy, forever was today. I always wondered what their life was like until they came to me to make them so scared. Neither one has ever bitten, but it took several weeks for them to take treats and let me pet them, poor babies. I had just gotten to the point that could pick them up. I actually cried as I lifted her body out this morning and thought to myself, you weren't even technically mine yet I loved you. I feel even more for her poor sister. I have two very laid back young neutered boys I could put her with, should I? Or just try I spend more time with her?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Dorothy was old and it was her time at least she was loved by you for many months and that made all the difference in the world for her. I would opt for more time with her.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks ,Gribouilli. I know death is just part of life, but as I get older, especially after the loss of my daughter, I find myself getting more and more emotional. I buried her out among my roses and will place her sister by her when she passes.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Ratloved said:


> Thanks ,Gribouilli. I know death is just part of life, but as I get older, especially after the loss of my daughter, I find myself getting more and more emotional. I buried her out among my roses and will place her sister by her when she passes.


My condolences about your daughter, my inner curiosity wants to ask questions, but I'd never pry at such a subject.

I'm sorry about your old lady, we recently lost a rat ourselves, it's heartbreaking to lose a loved pet.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

It is ok, I would talk about all day long! Her name was Sarah, she was 21 years old, but mentally probably about 10 or so. Younger on some things, older on others. She was born with spina bifida, hydrocephalus, a cerebral palsy, and had numerous other health issues. They told me when she was born she probably wouldn't make it past 2, through over 30 surgeries, did she prove them wrong. I asked a doctor once if we were doing the right thing by putting her through everything. He told me, " most kids would have given up. She is fighting to be here, so you fight with her", and so I did. I became an RN for her, and we fought for her life. And fight we did!! She was beautiful and oh so sweet with a fabulous sense of humor. She made me laugh daily. At some point in her late teens she developed respiratory issues related to other medical issues. She started wearing oxygen day and night and bipap at night.( kind of like cpap


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Oops but more involved. Years later, her little body (51lbs) just said " no more". And she went to the Angels. I miss her so much!!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Aweh, sounds like she was quite the sweetheart, I'm so sorry. That's really rough, I'm glad you fought so long and hard together, and had all those years with her, I wish you had gotten more.


----------

